# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du ngoạn Vân Long - Du lich Ninh Bình

## nguyetnt

Một danh thắng không thể thiếu trong tấm bản đồ du lịch của mùa Hè là đầm Vân Long thuộc huyện Gia Viễn, tỉnh Ninh Bình. Vẻ đẹp của đầm được nhân dân địa phương và du khách yêu mến đặt cho cái tên khác là “Hạ Long trên cạn” hay “Hạ Long không tiếng sóng”...


Đầm Vân Long là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên đất ngập nước lớn nhất vùng đồng bằng châu thổ Bắc Bộ. Trên con đê dài 6 km dẫn vào khu trung tâm của đầm cơ man hàng hoa tím, hoa đỏ đua nở, dưới nước trong xanh in bóng mây trời, những ngọn núi trùng điệp ẩn hiện trong mây mù... tạo nên một khung cảnh non nước thật hữu tình.

Chúng tôi đỗ tại bến thuyền nan nằm san sát, im lìm giữa một vùng trời - mây - nước bát ngát, cũng là khu trung tâm của đầm Vân Long. Hành trình du ngoạn đầm bắt đầu từ đây. Người phụ nữ chèo thuyền chở chúng tôi tên là Lan, cũng là một hướng dẫn viên tận tình, từng nhịp chèo của chị đưa chúng tôi lướt qua những khung cảnh đẹp như mơ.


Một góc Vân Long kỳ vĩ và thơ mộng
Chị Lan tâm sự, mùa Hè du lịch ngoài trời thế này dường như không mấy hấp dẫn với những ai sợ nắng, nên khi nhiệt độ lên tới hơn 40oC là thuyền du lịch như chị bị thất nghiệp thường xuyên. Chúng tôi là những vị khách đầu tiên của chị trong tháng này vì vậy mà có phần được ưu ái hơn.

Khua nhẹ mái chèo, chiếc thuyền của chị đưa chúng tôi ra giữa đầm nước phẳng lặng như gương, trong vắt in bóng núi, trời mây. Phía dưới là những thảm thực vật tràn đầy nhựa sống như tóc tiên, cây răng cưa, rong đuôi chó... Những đám liễu, năn, lác rậm rạp quá đầu người càng tô điểm cho cảnh sắc nơi đây thêm nguyên sơ.


Một hòn đá hình thù kỳ lạ nhô lên mặt nước
Mải ngắm nhìn những chú bìm bịp ngụp lặn, chúng tôi lọt vào trong một hang động lúc nào không biết. Đây là Hang Bóng, có chiều dài hơn 100m, tựa như một thiên đường, xứng với danh xưng “Hạ Long giữa đồng bằng”.

Những khám phá bất ngờ thú vị hiện dần theo từng nhịp chèo. Trên trần hang là cả một công trình kiến trúc kỳ công của thiên nhiên. Những nhũ đá ngàn năm tuổi rủ xuống với hình dáng lạ kỳ làm cho những du khách vô cùng thích thú. Nào là những hình cô tiên, hình bông hoa, hình cái quạt, hình con cá, hay con cua...


Bên sườn hang còn có nhiều hang nhỏ khác. Sóng vỗ vào vách hang tấu lên những âm thanh lạ tai, khi thì như tiếng chuông ngân, khi thì như tiếng đàn cầm rủ rỉ... Trong hang lấp lánh những ánh sáng phát ra từ dải nhũ đá trên trần hang.

Hang không cao nên du khách có thể thoải mái lướt nhẹ tay trên những nhũ đá nhẵn mịn hay gồ ghề, mát lạnh. Chị Lan giới thiệu: “Thật may là mùa này nước lưng chừng vừa tầm cho thuyền vào, chứ mùa Đông nước xuống cạn hay mùa nước cả sẽ không thể vào hang được. Vì vậy, nếu thích thú du khách có thể lội xuống nước để tự mình khám phá mọi ngóc ngách trong hang”.


Du khách thảnh thơi du thuyền nan giữa đám nước xanh trong
Đi hết Hang Bóng, chúng tôi ghé qua Hang Cá tại chân núi Hoàng Quyển. Tương truyền xưa kia nhân dân trong vùng bắt được con cá lạ nặng đến hàng trăm cân, từ đó mà đặt tên hang như vậy. Hang này còn là nơi trú ngụ của nhiều loài cá như cá trê, cá chép và cá rô...

Điểm đến cuối cùng của cuộc hành trình là “vịnh” Kẽm Trăm. Ở đây có hai dãy núi dựng đứng như chiếc phi tiêu song song cắm giữa trời và nước. Khi thuyền vào “vịnh”, gió và sóng xô làm chông chênh cả tay láy của người đã gắn bó với sông nước mấy chục năm.


Sóng và gió đã vỗ, khoét vào sườn núi tạo thành những hang, những mái đá sâu đến chục mét. Ánh nắng Mặt trời phản chiếu vào vách đá, vào làn nước tạo nên những sắc màu lạ mắt. Cảnh tượng này gợi cho chúng tôi nhớ đến câu thơ của nữ sĩ Hồ Xuân Hương khi nói về Kẽm Trống: “Hai bên là núi, giữa là sông... Gió đập cành cây khua lắc cắc/Sóng dồn mặt nước vỗ long bong”.

Chúng tôi nhớ đến chuyện bác tiều phu già đã kể vài tiếng trước đó về những người kiếm củi ở Vân Long. Rằng, trước đây thanh niên trai tráng thường hay lên núi kiếm củi, chiều đến họ lại cùng những gùi củi nhảy xuống dòng nước để về nhà trước khi trời tối. Bây giờ không còn người kiếm củi nhưng thỉnh thoảng khách Tây vẫn hay xuống dòng sông này tắm. cảnh tượng ngoạn mục như những bãi tắm tiên!

Sau gần 2 giờ, chuyến du ngoạn bằng thuyền nan cũng kết thúc. Vừa lúc trời dần tắt nắng, bầu trời xanh hơn, mặt nước trong vắt, in rõ hình mây trời, núi non. Chúng tôi không đi xe mà cuốc bộ trên con đê để hóng mát và tranh thủ ngắm cảnh dọc đường.

Cứ một đoạn lại bắt gặp những mục đồng thả lưới bắt cá, hay bác chèo thuyền lùa đàn vịt về chuồng... Bức tranh Vân Long sẽ in dấu trong cảm xúc của du khách về cảnh bình yên làng quê đồng bằng Bắc Bộ.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Chùa Bái Đính - cố đô Hoa Lư (1 ngày) Giá 350.000 VNĐ* - *Ha Noi - Chua Bai Dinh - co do Hoa Lu (1 ngay) Gia 350.000 VND*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## lunas2

mình chưa qua chỗ nè lần nào, khi nào có dịp sang chỗ này ngắm cảnh tí

----------

